# Escoger CFGS de informática. Hay varios.



## Meta (Jun 12, 2010)

Hola:

Me metí en CFGS DAI, Desarrollo de Aplicaciones Informáticas. He visto que el sustituto del DAI es el DAM, Técnico Superior en Desarrollo de Aplicaciones Multiplataforma (DAM)

Por lo  que tengo entendido DAM será el sustituto del DAI. ¿Quiere decir que el DAI con el tiempo tiene poco valor? ¿Las empresas mirarán mejor DAM que DAI? Claro que si, DAI es obsoleto desde que pase unos 5 años.

Lo mismo pasa con ASI, ahora es ASIR.

Lo curioso que hay otro ciclo superior que se llama Técnico Superior en Desarrollo de Aplicaciones Web (DAW) Todo de páginas Web, son completamente nuevos.

Ni se que pensar, seguir con DAI y hacer algo para entrar en DAM con sus correspondientes convalidaciones o meterme cuando acaba DAI al nuevo ASIR. También hay opción de la UNED.

Eso si, tengo un cabreo impresionante, no se que futuro tendrá DAI cuando sea eleiminado por DAM. Sólo estarán de aplicaciones DAM y DAW.

Un cordial saludo.


----------

